# Tadpole deformity?? Noob here...



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

One of my tads looked oddly proportioned, upon further inspection it seems he has large sacks on each side of his body. What is this??


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/53550-tadpole-air-bubble.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...-bubble-what-do.html?highlight=tadpole+bubble
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...pole-air-bubble.html?highlight=tadpole+bubble
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...le-leuc-tadpole.html?highlight=tadpole+bubble
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...der-problem-tad.html?highlight=tadpole+bubble
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/breeding-eggs-tadpoles/53777-tadpole-question.html
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/47474-huge-bloated-tadpole.html
etc.
etc.

james


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

welp, that answers it. Thanks.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Silly question.Does it have its back legs yet?Maybe it is the front legs about to pop.Do you have any pics?
Lou


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

oddlot said:


> Silly question.Does it have its back legs yet?Maybe it is the front legs about to pop.Do you have any pics?
> Lou


I kno its not the front legs, its toward the rear of the body. One of my others has front legs about to pop. I tried changing the water and using water conditioner, neither helped


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

100% water change (as often as once per day)
do not feed until bubbles clear, or do a 100% change 15-30 minutes after feeding.

its worked pretty well for me. but its not an instant fix. and there are numerous reasons tadpoles get deformities like this so not all can be fixed with clean water.

james


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

OK, water changes have not helped. His tail is getting smaller, rear legs fully functional. I can see his front legs inside these large empty swollen bags.

Any new input or suggestions?


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

ALSO What causes tads to develope very slow. I have one tad that looks skinny and is developing at an extrememly slow rate


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

someone? anyone? His legs are being held in by the sack


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i dont have a clue. all i can say is, let it take its course (whatever that may be) and dont stress too much over it. there are sure to be more tads in the future that dont have these problems.

james


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

UPDATE: bloated tad turned in to a bloated frog. Seems healthy enough. Bloating SEEMS to be going down, but hard to tell at this point.


----------

